# Gun Dipping



## hunter783445 (Jun 21, 2013)

Need some opinions/reviews of a place to get my shotgun dipped. I've been looking at camo solutions out of Arkansas but would really like to keep my money in the state. Does anyone know of a good reliable person who does gun dipping or a company in the state of Georgia? 

Thanks in advance for the help and info!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.camopro.com/

Ask for Jode


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 21, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> http://www.camopro.com/
> 
> Ask for Jode



x2


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2013)

*Lance Miller*

Milller painting  in Savannah can dip anything. Guns ,outboards you name it. He also does powder coat, industrial and commercial. His stuff will hold up in salt water.


----------



## TREY1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gosh just for my Ar and the stuff I have on it.. 500$+


----------



## ryano (Jun 21, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> x2



X3.  Not only does your money stay in state, it goes to a fellow GON'er and a great guy at that.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2013)

*So is Lance*



ryano said:


> X3.  Not only does your money stay in state, it goes to a fellow GON'er and a great guy at that.


and Savannah was here when the rest of the state was ijun country.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 21, 2013)

Camo pro x4


----------



## Scott R (Jun 21, 2013)

Camo Pro x5


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jun 21, 2013)

Try camodipkit.com


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 21, 2013)

a place in Lowndes county does mossy oak patterns cant remember the name


----------



## BOWROD (Jun 21, 2013)

there's a new place in dallas ga ,dipping now,,,,,after hours kustoms and collision ---678-328-9178....can dip pretty much anything from what im told !!//???


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got a SBE that needs to be dipped.


----------



## Golden BB (Jun 22, 2013)

CamoPro.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.camo-solutions.com/

they do mossy oak and realtree, cost maybe $200


----------



## AW2010 (Jun 26, 2013)

CamoPro x7




TREY1984 said:


> Gosh just for my Ar and the stuff I have on it.. 500$+



Huh? Looks like AR's are $325 for the complete gun.

Shotguns are only $175 & rifles are $165.

http://camopro.com/prices.html

Here's a few pictures I found on there Facebook page.

Mossy Oak Blades






Mossy Oak Original Bottomland





Mossy Oak Obsession





Natural Gear


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks killer!, yea i dip, kamoskins  savannah,ga
pm me if interested!


----------

